

TrackingPoint takes (automated) aim at the future of shooting - steve19
http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2013/01/23/trackingpoint-takes-automated-aim-at-the-future-of-shooting/

======
anigbrowl
That's interesting but also disturbing.

